# Senor Wences



## imp (Nov 9, 2015)

Who could forget this guy?   imp


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 9, 2015)

So simple, and yet so funny.   Thanks for posting, Imp.


----------



## imp (Nov 9, 2015)

The guy had genius talent for presentation, and yet humility. We loved him. imp


----------



## Linda (Nov 9, 2015)

I don't recall seeing him before.  Love that type of humor and he was a very talented man.


----------



## oldman (Nov 10, 2015)

He may have been on Sullivan more times than any other guest.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 10, 2015)

I have never heard of him.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 10, 2015)

I remember him and this also..


----------



## Pappy (Nov 10, 2015)

Remember them both. Ed Sullivan show was a drop everything, Ed Sullivan show is on night.


----------



## Cookie (Nov 10, 2015)

Shalimar, you are too young to have seen this guy. He was on Ed Sullivan when I was a kid (50s early 60s).


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 12, 2018)

Ed Sullivan had some great regulars
of which these two guys had such originality


....back when putting lipstick on yer fingers wasn’t questioned


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Falcon (Jan 12, 2018)

A very talented man.  I enjoyed him on those shows.


----------



## jujube (Jan 12, 2018)

We would laugh our heads off at his antics.  At school, we'd go around on Mondays talking like Senor Wences and it would drive the teachers crazy.


----------

